# Magazine disassembly Pin



## Ron

The instruction manuel in the disassembly and cleaning section refers to a "magazine disassembly pin" in the accessory package to disassemble the magazine to clean it. I did not find it. Should it have been included and is this an issue I should raise with my dealer? 

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck

In my last post to U about the backstraps (on whether or not U got everything), I mentioned what U should have gotten.

One of those things was that yellow wooden stick - I didn't get one w/ 1 of my P99s.

It really is not big deal. Whenever I disassemble a mag, any brand of mag, I tend to use the end of a ball point pin w/ the cover still on. Its not worth raising heck over that, IMHO. U can use an allen wrench, a sharpie w/ the cover still on, or anything like that.

I find that the yellow thing is also handy to push the baskstrap pin out, But if ya do that more than a couple of times, ya tend to bend and splinter the end of it. Its actually pretty fragile.

I'd rather use something else to disassemble the mags (and, I have yet to disassemble any of my Walther mags).

U can call S&W if need be and tell them the deal. Theyw ill mail U one. The hinge on my last P99 case was cracked. They send me a new case.


----------



## MLB

A set of steel punches is handy to have. I've never used the plastic thingy that came with the P99.


----------



## Ron

Thanks. I agree that it is not worth making a deal of. Appreciate your help.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck

Ron said:


> Thanks. I agree that it is not worth making a deal of. Appreciate your help.
> 
> Ron


:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------

